# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > T-SQL >  کقدتر دهی با شرط

## mehdi0020

سلام میخواهم یک متغیر بسته به خالی بودن یا پر بودن یک فیلد مقدار دهی کنم!!!!

----------


## fakhravari

دستور case

----------

